# Egg sharing clinics?



## Wishingonastarno2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me off top of there heads which clinics do egg sharing, we are in the north east.
12year ago I did egg sharing at Darlington which was called the Cromwell then But now it’s London women’s clinic wud have loved to have went back to same place but seen something on there site that the Darlington clinic doesn’t do the egg sharing? But wen I type in egg sharing clinics it does bring that 1 up? Any help ideas or even and good experience of egg sharing clinics for me to look into 
Thank you x


----------



## PosiePudd (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi, I've just done an egg share IVF cycle at Hull IVF if that's an option for you? Really lovely people there, made the experience as enjoyable as it can be!


----------

